# No photosynthesis



## timur konaklı (3 Oct 2014)

No photosynthesis in the aquarium

50 liters of aquarium


water values

ph : 7 
kh : 4 ppm
no3 : 20 ppm
po4 : 0,75 ppm
co2 : 12 ppm

light
- per liter 0,90 w ( one sylvania aquastar - one sylvania grolux - one sylvania daylight ) T8 fluorescent

THANK  YOU


----------



## Jaap (3 Oct 2014)

How do you know there is no photosynthesis?


----------



## timur konaklı (3 Oct 2014)

as the picture
http://www.flickr.com/photos/60636839@N03/14796891429


----------



## Edvet (3 Oct 2014)

That doesn't say no photosynthesis, it only says the water is saturated with oxygen and can't take up more.
Photosynthesis occurs mostly without pearling


----------



## Jaap (3 Oct 2014)

Can we see a picture of your aquarium?


----------



## timur konaklı (3 Oct 2014)

POGOSTEMON HELFERİ
marsilea crenata
Myriophyllum tuberculatum


----------



## Jaap (3 Oct 2014)

Looks like you have melting there.

What are the plants?

How long have you had these planta in the tank?


----------



## timur konaklı (3 Oct 2014)

POGOSTEMON HELFERİ
Marsile krenata
Myriophyllum tuberculatum
Was 1.5 months

photo a little bad


----------



## Mick.Dk (3 Oct 2014)

Marsilea crenata can take a while to get started growing. The Pog. helferii and the Myr. tuberculatum should start growing quite soon after planting. Tuberculatum being the absolut faste, but might take some time, to get serious orange colour.


----------



## timur konaklı (3 Oct 2014)




----------



## kirk (3 Oct 2014)

Light schedule please,  give it time, that's going to be a nice carpet  you need to keep the light down for now.


----------



## kirk (3 Oct 2014)

Hope you don't mind me sticking a pic on your thread.  This has taken 6 mths to get going due to poor flow I had algae. If you look closely you can see I've cheated by the leaf shape, the lighter stuff went in this week I've been growing it emersed 

  in the garden algae free.


----------

